# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Ayer en "En el aire"

## Prendes

Ayer Antonio Díaz estuvo en "En el aire", el programa de Buenafuente.

No soy muy fan de este mago, pero creo que es bastante interesante ver esto...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFWHkEd39fU

----------


## nonolandia6

Se podría decir que esto ya lo hizo David Cooperfield en sus tiempo no?

----------


## ovart

Mira que me esperaba cosas, ¡¿pero una mano?!

Me ha encantado, lo poco que he visto de este mago me ha gustado mucho

----------


## elmoronta

Pues la verdad que yo no lo conocía a este mago, y me ha gustado el estilo que tiene, no sé, tiene algo que hace llegar sentimiento a la gente jejep

----------


## ovart

He visto en discovery que va a sacar un programa proximamente

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Mat

Lo de la mano (manita) lo comecializaba Michael Ammar en una de sus conferencias a la que tuve la suerte de asistir. Es extraño que haya tan pocos comentarios en este post sobre el efecto del "teletransporte"; el muro de Facebook de Juan Luis Rubiales tenía el viernes más de 220 comentarios sobre el efecto...

----------


## ilusionao

A mi me ha parecido un número muy bien llevado hasta que he visto la reacción de la chica cuando le enseña el marcador de times square en el movil, eso me ha dejado un poco frío tras toda la exaltación del momento que transmite super bien este mago.

----------


## Marvel

A mi me ha gustado, lo malo de comentar aquí es que estamos con las manos un poco atadas, y yo no se de escapismo.

Lo único que me ha resultado inconcruente (aunque alguno comprensible por agilización), es que le regalen el perrito, el posicionamiento final de la cámara, y el efecto de entrar y salir del flycase estrecho, que queda poco "realista".

----------


## Ochosi

> Lo único que me ha resultado inconcruente es que le regalen el perrito



Estoy un poco hasta la pera de comentarios por el estilo (sin ofender  :Smile1:  ). Si mirais los comentarios del video en youtube, parece ser que es de lo único que se habla: que si no paga el frankfurt, que si no lleva micro... ¿Soy el único que ve a un mago preguntar cosas, recibir respuestas al azar, coger un objeto, aparecer en lo que parece ser Nueva York y realizar exactamente las cosas al azar dichas previamente y con los objetos cogidos segundos antes? ¿Soy el único viendo un juego de magia? ¿Estoy rodeado de técnicos en realización audiovisual? ¿Realmente importa si tiene micro o si el frankfurt se lo ha hecho su abuela?  :117:

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Estoy un poco hasta la pera de comentarios por el estilo (sin ofender  ). Si mirais los comentarios del video en youtube, parece ser que es de lo único que se habla: que si no paga el frankfurt, que si no lleva micro... ¿Soy el único que ve a un mago preguntar cosas, recibir respuestas al azar, coger un objeto, aparecer en lo que parece ser Nueva York y realizar exactamente las cosas al azar dichas previamente y con los objetos cogidos segundos antes? ¿Soy el único viendo un juego de magia? ¿Estoy rodeado de técnicos en realización audiovisual? ¿Realmente importa si tiene micro o si el frankfurt se lo ha hecho su abuela?



Pues si amigo,al parecer eres el único que lo ve con los ojos de mago. El profano lo primero que busca es el "cómo lo hizo" y Antonio tiene dos factores totalmente en contra: 1º - La magia es en televisión,por lo tanto es grabada y tiene el riesgo que el que busca el como lo puede repetir hasta la saciedad para encontrar "fallos".
           2º - Al ser grabado el programa y con la opción de ser reproducido por cualquier medio hasta la saciedad,si que es verdad que Antonio se deja bastantes agujeros por tapar,esto es lo que ha desencadenado toda esa revolución de comentarios.

Si,la magia hoy día es poco respetada por el profano y no,no es tan fácil de engañarlo a través de la televisión. Ahora recuerdo que una vez leí  a Darwin Ortiz de decir que "al profano sólo le basta descubrir un detalle del efecto para desilusionarse,con ese detalle descubierto el resto del juego ya no le sorprende.Al mago no le afectan esos detalles y si el resto del juego" sabe valorarlo más y por lo tanto lo ve con otros ojos.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Estoy un poco hasta la pera de comentarios por el estilo (sin ofender  ). Si mirais los comentarios del video en youtube, parece ser que es de lo único que se habla: que si no paga el frankfurt, que si no lleva micro... ¿Soy el único que ve a un mago preguntar cosas, recibir respuestas al azar, coger un objeto, aparecer en lo que parece ser Nueva York y realizar exactamente las cosas al azar dichas previamente y con los objetos cogidos segundos antes? ¿Soy el único viendo un juego de magia? ¿Estoy rodeado de técnicos en realización audiovisual? ¿Realmente importa si tiene micro o si el frankfurt se lo ha hecho su abuela?



Pues si amigo,al parecer eres el único que lo ve con los ojos de mago. El profano lo primero que busca es el "cómo lo hizo" y Antonio tiene dos factores totalmente en contra: 1º - La magia es en televisión,por lo tanto es grabada y tiene el riesgo que el que busca el como lo puede repetir hasta la saciedad para encontrar "fallos".
           2º - Al ser grabado el programa y con la opción de ser reproducido por cualquier medio hasta la saciedad,si que es verdad que Antonio se deja bastantes agujeros por tapar,esto es lo que ha desencadenado toda esa revolución de comentarios.

Si,la magia hoy día es poco respetada por el profano y no,no es tan fácil de engañarlo a través de la televisión. Ahora recuerdo que una vez leí  a Darwin Ortiz de decir que "al profano sólo le basta descubrir un detalle del efecto para desilusionarse,con ese detalle descubierto el resto del juego ya no le sorprende.Al mago no le afectan esos detalles y si el resto del juego" sabe valorarlo más y por lo tanto lo ve con otros ojos.

----------


## Marvel

> ¿Estoy rodeado de técnicos en realización audiovisual?


Jajaja, los demás no se, pero yo si lo soy.

Las cosas que he dicho fueron las que me "sacaron" un poco de la magia durante el primer visionado. De verlo más veces ya me fijé en otras cosas para aprender, pero eso no eran cosas que me "sacaban" durante la ejecución.

Ya he dicho que el efecto me ha gustado. Mucho en realidad. 
Pero comentando solo que me ha gustado me quedo como que me falta algo.

----------


## Prendes

Releyendo mi primer post parece que me ha encantado y no era ese el mensaje que quería transmitir, simplemente que me parecía interesante verlo.

A mí no me ha gustado. ¿Por qué? Porque sin darle vueltas, simplemente parándome un segundo a pensar (como hacen muchos profanos), sin querer analizarlo, pensé: "hostia, que bueno, tiene la carta, y sabe la palabra, y no es un croma, bueno bueno bueno y tiene kleenex y móvil, jo-der y ha comido el... espera, ¿le han dicho perrito? ¿Alguien al azar, libremente, le ha dicho lo único que puede comprar en la calle en Nueva York?" Y todo lo demás se me ha ido un poquito a la mi*rda.


Rubiales se indignaba porque la gente no se creía que no usara compinches. No sé si los usa, tampoco me importa, pero creo que es difícil confiar en que es un juego "legal" viniendo de un mago que ha sido poco "ético" como mago pop; un mago que en su anterior visita al programa decidió convertirse un ratito en Soma, para después fusilarle un juego a James Galea.

----------


## ovart

Suele decirse que el mago no aprecia la magia igual que el profrano, y eso es cierto. Pero esto no es necesariamente malo. Es posible que un mago no se sorprenda cuando ve magia, pues ya conoce el secreto, pero sabe apreciar muchas cosas.

Retomando la cita de Darwin Ortiz que ha hecho Aminoliquid, al profano le basta con descubrir un detalle, quizá no comprenda el resto, pero no le importa demasiado, ya se ha demostrado a si mismo que la magia no existe. Un mago puede apreciar la dificultad de muchas otras partes, y si ve un fallo no desprecia el juego, le ve potencial y piensa en como mejorarlo.

No reinvidico lo acertado de una visión o otra, tan solo digo que es importante tenerlo en cuenta.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## ermanzanita

hay que disfrutar del juego ya sea con cartas o mentalismo como este caso. Yo como aprendiz o imitador de mago trato de disfrutar cada espectáculo que veo sin tratar de adivinar el origen...

por cierto, se ha ido sin pagar el hot-dog!!!! ;-)

----------


## Ochosi

> por cierto, se ha ido sin pagar el hot-dog!!!! ;-)


Say what again...
pulp_fiction_02.jpg

----------


## b12jose

Se fue sin pagar el perrito, mejor así Ochosi... 

Seamos serios colgamos a gente, por que una vez coje las cartas de una forma y luego de otra y no existe coherencia... y luego de esto no se puede hablar??

----------


## Ochosi

Es que coger las cartas de un modo y luego de otro puede suponer desvelar un secreto. Que no pague un f*cking frankfurt significa... Emm... Qué se supone que significa? Qué efecto tiene?

----------


## Prendes

C*ño, a mí me parece que significa mucho. Mucho muchísimo. De hecho ya he dicho que a mí, el perrito (me da igual si lo paga o no, me refiero al perrito en sí) me ha jodido el juego ya en el primer visionado.

----------


## Prendes

Como curiosidad, os dejo otro vídeo. Yo creo que no tiene ni punto de comparación.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFifrDekNkI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFifrDekNkI

----------


## Prendes

Como curiosidad, os dejo otro vídeo. Yo creo que no tiene ni punto de comparación.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFifrDekNkI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFifrDekNkI

----------


## b12jose

por qué revela un secreto coger las cartas de una manera y de la otra??

----------


## Marvel

> Es que coger las cartas de un modo y luego de otro puede suponer desvelar un secreto. Que no pague un f*cking frankfurt significa... Emm... Qué se supone que significa? Qué efecto tiene?


 Significa que el vendedor estaba esperándole para darle el perrito, y que por lo tanto, sabía que la chica iba a decir que la comida sería un perrito.
Si ya sabe de antemano lo que va a decir un voluntario al azar entre el público, como número de mentalismo bien, pero rompe el efecto del teletransporte, porque da muestra de que sabe lo que va a ocurrir en el programa y por tanto puede grabarlo en un video.

----------


## Ochosi

> por qué revela un secreto coger las cartas de una manera y de la otra??


Porqué demuestra que tienes la necesidad de cogerla de un modo especial porqué estás haciendo "algo", cuando se supone que no es así.

Entiendo el punto de que se rompe parte del efecto de teletransporte, pero lo que vengo a decir con mis comentarios es que parece que sea lo único que está pasando. Parece que solamente haya hecho el viaje, como si las predicciones no las hubiera hecho

Creo que le estamos dando mas vueltas de las que tiene... :P

----------


## b12jose

Efectivamente en el fondo rompe la coherencia... la coherencia de si es completamente elegido (fuera de lo obvio, que todo el mundo pensará en un hot dog)  no lo puedo tener "preparado" de antes, esa coherencia es la que creo que se rompe con eso, y cuando eso deja de ser imposible y pasa a ser raro... el resto de cosas también pasan a ser raras... 

No obstante como dije públicamente en el FB de Rubiales me falta tanta cultura mágica... que quizás no debiera de hablar más...

----------


## ovart

¿No habia foreros que lo conocian? Decidle que se pase por aqui y que nos ilumine.

¿Robo el perrito? ¿El movil no tenia pantalla de bloqueo? ¿La tenia pero la extrayo de la mente de la voluntaria a miles de kilometros de distancia?

En serio, tenenemos sana curiosidad que se asemeja a la obsesion de los espectadores por descubrir los secretos.

Enviado desde mi LG-E460 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## LONGSHOT

Vamos a ver. Hace muchos años pude ver un efecto muy parecido de la mano de David Coperfield solo que mucho mas elavorado. Que quede claro que quien critica un juego tan bueno como el que se a atrevido a realizar Antonio Diaz deduzco que sabra hacerlo y con una realizacion mejor que la de Antonio. Creerme criticar es facil, pero mejorar el trabajo que hacen otros magos, es mas dificil.

----------


## Prendes

Yo he valorado, la verdad que no sé si se usa como sinónimo de criticar.

No, no sé como lo ha hecho, porque se me ocurren más de una, de dos, y de tres formas de hacerlo todo, y no sé por cuál se ha decantado Antonio. 
Simplemente he dicho que no me ha gustado y alguno de los motivos. Yo creo (yo) que, cambiándolo, mejoraría mucho.

PD: Cuando hago algún juego y alguien me "critica" no me enfurruño, lo analizo, porque puede que tenga razón y me beneficie.

----------


## Prendes

Y voy a citar algo que yo mismo he dicho un poco más arriba, porque creo que es la clave para entender por qué se ha levantado tanta polémica a raíz del juego.





> Rubiales se indignaba porque la gente no se creía que no usara compinches. No sé si los usa, tampoco me importa, pero creo que es difícil confiar en que es un juego "legal" viniendo de un mago que ha sido poco "ético" como mago pop; un mago que en su anterior visita al programa decidió convertirse un ratito en Soma, para después fusilarle un juego a James Galea.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Dejo mi opinión por aquí, desde el blog que comparto con b12jose  :Smile1: 

http://elmagobipolar.com/viaje-a-nueva-york/

----------


## Orioriol

Muy chula la publicación Luis! Se agradece el vídeo de Copperfield en relación con el asunto.

----------


## elmanu

Hace tiempo que ví el video de Copperfield y me llamaba la atención algunos detalles lo conseguidos que estaban..pero lo que mas tonto me parece...sin ser técnico en audiovisuales es que hagan una conexión en directo con Nueva York y no exista ningún retraso en el sonido...cuando Copperfield si que cayó en ese detalle..no sé si es un detalle en el que la gente se suela fijar...pero ha sido con lo primero que me quedo después de la teletransportación

----------


## elmanu

Perdonad que reabra el hilo...pero mi opinión sobre este mago ha cambiado mucho desde que he visto esto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuN7grNCjvo

----------


## Lukan

Pues sí, ha cambiado... a peor, la verdad. Tengo que decir que cuando empezó a aparecer me "ilusionó" la idea del programa en Discovery Max de un mago español aunque en alguna promo del programa ya se intuía algo de lo que después ha pasado... trucos de cámara y engaños "innecesarios".

He intentado verlo varias veces y me cabrea que se engañe tan descaradamente. OJO! que no le culpo a él (solamente) supongo que serán exigencias del programa, pero le he visto hacer juegos que están comercializados, o que conozco, de manera que son imposibles de hacer si no fuera por tv. 

  De acuerdo que es magia para tv y hay que verlo como lo que es, pero muchos juegos de los que se ven se podrían hacer perfectamente sin esas trampas, estoy seguro de que el profano los disfrutaría igual.

Los ayudantes han existido toda la vida en el mundo de la magia pero sinceramente para ver estos programas en los que está en la salsa hasta el apuntador... me veo una película que ahí sé que me "engañan honradamente"

Saludos!

----------


## ovart

Hay que verlo desde la perspectiva del espectador. Si el espectador cree que lo que ve en la pantalla es lo mismo que vería si estuviera ahí (muchos lo hacen), es lo único que importa. La magia va dirigida al profano, y el mago utiliza todo lo que este a su alcance para lograr esa sensación mágica, trucos de cámara incluidos. Aunque evidentemente esto a los magos que actuamos en directo nos parece trampa.

Me parece que un conflicto igual surgiría siglos atrás cuando se empezaran a utilizar mecanismos en los espectáculos. Supongo que a los que solo utilizaban la destreza manual esto también les parecería trampa.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Mago Jimmy

Yo nose si ver Harry Potter o un programa de magia de discovery máx, prácticamente es lo mismo.

----------


## Prendes

> [...]Si el espectador cree que lo que ve en la pantalla es lo mismo que veria si estuviera ahi...


Entonces estamos jodidos

A ver quién es el guapo que iguala eso en directo despues...

----------


## ovart

¿Acaso nunca te han pedido que hagas algo de lo que hace Dynamo? A mi me ha pasado un par de veces.

Por cierto, ¿que decis en ese momento?

Enviado desde mi LG-E460 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## elmanu

No sé por que queremos comparar a Dynamo con este chico... Cuando hemos visto a los dos sin trucos de camaras ni compinches...  este chico le da 10.000 vueltas a Dynamo... al fin y al cabo... en el programa ará lo que le manden... es la única forma en la que se puede mantener un programa... lo hemos visto claramente en antena 3

----------


## Marvel

> ¿Acaso nunca te han pedido que hagas algo de lo que hace Dynamo? A mi me ha pasado un par de veces.


Pues hay unas cuantas cosas que se pueden hacer sin problemas. Lo de doblar los dedos lo suelo usar como gancho para mi efecto de contorsionismo basado en el juego de cruzar los brazos que hizo David Copperfield entre muchos otros.

----------


## elmanu

pues a mi no me hace gracia ninguna ese juego... me da un asco......

----------


## josep

Para mi es un gran mago.De lo mejorcito que hay. Encuentro curioso que haya algún mago por aquí que no le guste. Toda la gente que conozco, magos y espectadores, estàn encantados con él. Muy curioso...

Salud

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo vi alguno de sus programas en Discovery. Creo que hacer trucs de camara y compinches cuando no costaría más de cinco minutos encontrar una opción más elegante, coherente e imposible es de mal mago.

----------


## ilusionao

Y eso de tener que hacer tantos trucos en tan poco tiempo parece que también le esta pasando factura. En uno de los últimos capítulos de Discovery hizo un monedas firmadas al vaso en el que hacia un em**** cl***** bastante evidente y una rutina de carta ambiciosa en la que se le vió un d**** l***. A lo mejor sera que me fijé más en eso, pero da la impresión que trabaja más el contacto con el público y hacer el espectáculo que en mostrar trucos trabajados. En canvio su espectáculo en teatros és realmente excelente, se ve que esos juegos si que estan preparados para ser presentados. Tal vez este programa que hace le este dando más notoriedad pero peor prensa en cuanto a magia.

----------


## Lukan

Que conste que no creo q lo estemos criticando a él por ser él sino por lo que hace o más bien cómo lo hace. Como dice Ricardo Solo el tema es "hacer juegos con trucos de cámara y compinches cuando no costaría más de cinco minutos encontrar una opción más elegante"... y además ya existiendo la forma de hacerlo.

Ese es el tema.

----------


## b12jose

¿¿¿¿Más elegante para quién :Confused: ?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Para el público. Lo que es seguro es que si un espectador ve un montaje lleno de saltos piensa que es la cámara (por supuesto, acierta). Si se trabaja en planos secuencia más largos, en los que se pueda recalcar la veracidad de las acciones, el público lo creerá más.

Por eso la gente tiende a confiar más en la magia de cerca en televisión: aparentemente el foco no permite que se hagan trucos de cámara. 

Quizá si esos usos de compinches y saltos de plano estuvieran mejor integrados no cantarían tanto "los huecos".

Hace tiempo vi al mago Pop hacer un juego con la espada que pesca cartas. En esa escena hace una trampa de falta de información por cortes tan clara que los profanos que estaban conmigo me dijeron: No me vas a decir que el tipo no cogío la baraja cuando cortaron, ¿no? El hecho es que, además, era totalmente innecesario para el efecto. Sólo se quiso aprovechar de un corte de cámara para algo que, en el fondo, no hacía ningún bien. Y eso es por no pensarlo durante cinco minutos.

----------


## Marvel

> pues a mi no me hace gracia ninguna ese juego... me da un asco......


¿El del dedo o el del cruce de brazos?
En cualquier caso, a mi me funcionan muy bien, que es lo que importa. Con el del cruce de brazos no entienden nada, y el del dedo directamente se creen que me lo retuerzo y hasta retiran la mirada por darles cosa.

Por cierto, que otro programa de este tipo, es el del increible Goodwin, pero nadie comenta nada por aquí.

----------


## elmanu

> ¿El del dedo o el del cruce de brazos?


El del dedo el del dedo... el del cruce de brazos les encanta... sobretodo a los peques. 




> y hasta retiran la mirada por darles cosa.


ahí esta el tema!  jaja

----------


## Marvel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unUoNJcbVJg

Ha repetido el efecto en otro programa. Ha hecho algunas mejoras, como la reaparición y desaparición en Tokio, que así es visualmente más interesante que lo que tenía con la maleta, el billete de metro con la fecha, la elección por papeletas del lugar a teletransportarse, y el descarte de algunos espectadores para evitar dudas en el proceso.

Aunque hayan mejoras, que esté rehecho... como que me ha quitado entusiasmo el volver a verlo. Quizás sea porque no ha variado el discurso en lo que es el efecto y eso hace que le reste espontaneidad.

[Otra cosa que hecho de menos es que mande la ubicación, pero no se le vea hacerlo. Es como "vale, te has ido a Tokio y lo he visto, pero no te he visto mandar el wasap". Creo que es algo que le sobra al efecto, por lo menos tal como está planteado, pues esa revelación se hace ya pasado el climax... no creo que aporte.]

He puesto esto último entre corchetes porque he vuelto a revisar el video, y si que se ve mandar la ubicación al final del viaje, pero como que pasa desapercibido y no se me había quedado grabado en la cabeza. Quizás debería haber hecho incapié en esa acción.

----------


## Dramagic

Si el público en un teatro, rodeado de la atmósfera apropiada, no es tonto; mucho menos lo es el telespectador desde su casa. Vale, la elección del lugar a teletransportarse es al "azar", pero ¿y el equipo técnico que le graba allí y con el que conectan? Ese detalle ya hace sospechar de todo lo demás y hace que pase a ser todo un "montaje".

Recuerdo cuando vino Copperfield a España. Esperando a entrar y dando una vuelta por le Palacio de los Deportes, vi instalada una furgoneta de equipo de tv por satélite con su correspondiente antena instalada y operarios. Luego hizo el efecto de mandar a alguien a la playa conectado por satélite con su equipo alli y todo encajaba. ¿estaba la furgoneta de señuelo? ¿era necesaria? ¿era casualidad y no tenía nada que ver? El caso es que estaba allí y la gente la podía ver y asociar. Esos detalles son importantes.

----------


## mayico

Yo solo voy a decir que si veo destripar algún juego, borro el hilo, pues es zona abierta, y se puede comentar su forma mala o buena de hacer, pero no desvelar nada.

El que se de por aludido, que rectifique su mensaje que no cuesta nada decir sin decir.

----------


## Iban

Me caen fatal los magos que no saben decir otra cosa que "quiero", "quiero", "quiero".

¿Es que no vamos a aprender nunca a dejar de utilizar esa horrible palabra?

----------


## Lukan

> Me caen fatal los magos que no saben decir otra cosa que "quiero", "quiero", "quiero".
> 
> ¿Es que no vamos a aprender nunca a dejar de utilizar esa horrible palabra?


Jejejejeee estoy contigo Iban.

----------


## luis dias derfe

Completamente de acuerdo.

----------

